# OTP question



## SpitfireV (Sep 25, 2011)

No, not On The Piss, but One Time Pads. Bit of a dumb question.

If they're in 5 letter groups, does that mean you have to reduce your word down to five letters or have I missed something? So your message "Pardus is a buttbanger" might be shortened to "Pards isxxx a btbgn" or something right? And you would add in an extra few letters for the words that are less than five?


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 25, 2011)

Here's a really good page that describes how to use OTP's.  No spaces, wrap around text "style" and strike through empties with an X.



> http://jproc.ca/crypto/otp.html
> 
> For example, suppose that the message is "Dead drop Alpha three AM
> tonight" :
> ...


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 25, 2011)

Fantastic! Cheers for that. I found some sites on it but they mostly seem to be focused on the mechanics of the encryption. Which sends me to sleep tbh.

Cheers muchly.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 25, 2011)

No problem.  I was trying to explain it in my own words but it's been so long since I touched one; that it didn't make sense.  So a quick search and I found that site.  There were others but they mostly just had the basic instructions.

Hope it helps sending your gay sheep shagging messages it Pardus.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 25, 2011)

I couldn't send them to him even if I wanted to- he struggles enough with plain text English


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 27, 2011)

I must be a nerd, I've been having a lot of fun with these now I've got them sorted.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 27, 2011)

You didnt need to tell us that to know you're a nerd. ;)


----------



## AWP (Sep 28, 2011)

I still have a metal tri-graph in a box at my parent's. I used to have a few of the combinations memorized and some of our more experienced geeks and 18E types had far more than that committed to memory.


----------



## SpitfireV (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry, what's a tri graph?


----------



## Dame (Sep 28, 2011)

Someday we're going to hear that Free has solved the last Kryptos.


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 28, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> I still have a metal tri-graph in a box at my parent's. I used to have a few of the combinations memorized and some of our more experienced geeks and 18E types had far more than that committed to memory.



You didn't need to say anything for us to know you're an Uber-Geek/Nerd. :-"


----------

